# Where is Darwin when you need him?



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a forestry professor in engineering tell meone time "The world is full of culls." So I came across this clip and had to ask myself why the herd hasn't been thinned. This has to be one of the dumbest examples of thrill seeking I have found. I would rate it up there with the train surfer and the kid who rode under the passenger car on the trucks.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c0b_1295700244

I shudder to think that people like this may propogate.

Fil


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, some day he'll not only breed, but possibly become a judge


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

SO true Mik. A percentage of my work often ends up in front of an appeals judge who just might be this lad's father. There is just no tellin' anymore. 

Fil


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Blame the internet channels, which publish rubbish like this. 

Have Fun

Juergen / Otter 1


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad the train didn't do a proper job with the fellow.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

The one that I feel bad for is the train crew that probably thought that they just killed some one and slammed on the brakes trying to avoid hitting the idiot.They don't know that this was some fool thrill seeker, they just know that they ran some body over.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of kids tried the same thing near us a couple of years ago. it must have been a different kind of engine because the traction motors rolled them up. Very messy.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes I can't help but wonder if there just may need to be more chlorine in the gene pool.

OTOH, why is it that folks who claim there are 'too many people' on this earth never seem to volunteer to set the example by removing themselves?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

What a silly thread title. I suppose Mr. Darwin is playing with his trains. at least over here at my place


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...Ca%20href=" target="_blank">







http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e...Darwin.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">


I don´t know, how they handle that in the USA. In Germany the Bundesbahn charges the family for all the costs they have, if you decide to use their service, to commit suicide. 
This can be very expensive. 


Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 24 Jan 2011 03:28 AM 


What a silly thread title. I suppose Mr. Darwin is playing with his trains. at least over here at my place


[url="


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was a movie called "The Program" It was about a football player quarterback. 

He got members of the team to lay down on the yellow line in the middle of a busy road.

They had to cut the scene out of the movie because High School foot ballplayers all over the country were doing the same thing in real life after they saw the movie.

I saw the movie on DVD not to long ago and the scene was not put back in 

JJ

PS How much clearance is there under a engine?


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I was waiting for a speeder following to get him in the end but he did check back before getting up.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By John J on 24 Jan 2011 04:05 AM 
There was a movie called "The Program" It was about a football player quarterback. 

He got members of the team to lay down on the yellow line in the middle of a busy road.

They had to cut the scene out of the movie because High School foot ballplayers all over the country were doing the same thing in real life after they saw the movie.

I saw the movie on DVD not to long ago and the scene was not put back in 

JJ

PS How much clearance is there under a engine?


Now there's a cull ! we could raise the average intelligence for sure.
Strange how stupidity is something that can be learned and popularised for the mainstream.

How much clearance is under an engine? is one of those weird things I have always been inquisitive and propelled to understand since a kid as I used to cross a series of short trestles regularly and always thought in theory you could do what that guy in the video did in an emergency but I had never heard of it happening before. 
Just one of those weird things a kid thinks obsessivly about, listening and theorising distance and time with no diddly daddling always worked for me.
I guess trains are all different but the electric ones on my track, there seemed to be enough room but I wondered about being sucked up and any loose dangly bits.


----------

